# Orangina Fail.....



## Jukuren (Dec 9, 2010)

we tried to take waffles throne... 
and we were pwnd pretty hard

waffle your sick if you do this 3 times a day lol


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 9, 2010)

Should try it warm. Looks like you guys were getting a brain freeze there.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 9, 2010)

Is it only about how quickly you can drink that much OranGina? If so I downed 2 pints of squash last night in 15 seconds out of a jug. With a straw I think sub 10 is possible out of the bottle.


----------



## Jukuren (Dec 9, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Should try it warm. Looks like you guys were getting a brain freeze there.


 
yah thats what we were thinkin about half way thru....
damn this is so cold lol

EDIT: and i like how both our sigs are Kirjava quotes lol


----------



## BigSams (Dec 9, 2010)

Does that stuff even taste any good?

EDIT: @ whyusosrs under me, why you hating? Don't create disputes for no reason.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 9, 2010)

Must be. sub 10 through straw is like saying America could beat China in a war.


----------



## Jukuren (Dec 9, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> Is it only about how quickly you can drink that much OranGina? If so I downed 2 pints of squash last night in 15 seconds out of a jug. With a straw I think sub 10 is possible out of the bottle.


 
hear that waffle..... sub 10 thru a straw challenge rofl


are you high?




BigSams said:


> Does that stuff even taste any good?


 its ok.... its like orange juice with club soda basically... pulp and all


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 9, 2010)

It's still pretty impressive that you both managed to finish it. The fastest I did a 1L was over 2 hours or so.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 9, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> Is it only about how quickly you can drink that much OranGina? If so I downed 2 pints of squash last night in 15 seconds out of a jug. *With* a straw I think sub 10 is possible out of the bottle.



With a straw. Never heard of strawpedo?


----------



## Diniz (Dec 9, 2010)

This reminds me of...


----------



## Chapuunka (Dec 9, 2010)

The post above me is insane. :O


----------



## coinman (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Erzz (Dec 9, 2010)

Someone rename this to the speeddrinking thread


----------



## avgdi (Dec 9, 2010)

That hurt soo bad.

I probably could have done a lot better if I hadn't drank any beer before that.


----------



## Jukuren (Dec 9, 2010)

avgdi said:


> That hurt soo bad.
> 
> I probably could have done a lot better if I hadn't drank any beer before that.


 
ok ok... round 2 and we wont drink beer before and the orangina will be warmer lol


----------



## avgdi (Dec 9, 2010)

Jukuren said:


> ok ok... round 2 and we wont drink beer before and the orangina will be warmer lol



I'm down. But if I throw up again, then I'm done forever.


----------



## Jukuren (Dec 9, 2010)

avgdi said:


> I'm down. But if I throw up again, then I'm done forever.


 
hahaha deal


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 9, 2010)

I read this as "Oregon Fail" in parody to "Oregon Trail."
This was nice, too!


----------



## Jukuren (Dec 9, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> I read this as "Oregon Fail" in parody to "Oregon Trail."
> This was nice, too!


 
wow... talk about memory lane.... 
back when floppy disks were literally floppy


----------



## Bryan (Dec 11, 2010)

BigSams said:


> Does that stuff even taste any good?


 
Got some tonight. It's not good.


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 11, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Got some tonight. It's not good.


 
Depends. I've drunk(dranken? this many times before(years), and I still love it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

Is Orangina a soft drink? Sorry, Ijustdk.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 11, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Depends. I've *drunk(dranken)?* this many times before(years), and I still love it.


*drank. 



~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Is Orangina a soft drink? Sorry, Ijustdk.


no it's fizzy


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

coinman said:


>


 
6 kid size drinking cups?
I thought he was going for glass bottles.


----------

